# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Gear & Weight Lifting Clinics?

## grimangel

Hi Everyone!

I'm a new member as of today. I've been lurking around for a few weeks checking everything out, and this site is very cool.  :Smilie:  

I have a question that i've tried searching for but cant seem to find an answer to and I hope this is the right place to ask  :Don't know:  

So, i have a friend that says he found this place in florida that offers sort of a basic training program for beginners. Basically, they provide the gear and the workout plan, he stays there for 4 weeks, they workout with him, feed him, etc. and guide him through his first cycle. Sort of an all inclusive 'vacation.'

Has anyone ever heard of this before? Are they pulling our legs with this?

Thanks for any replies. If this is not the right forum, just let me know and i will repost elsewhere.

Thanks.

----------


## nevaenuf

Ive never heard of a juice camp for newbies, but Ive never looked into it before either. Sounds expensive!!!

----------


## phwSSJ

first off, 4weeks is not enough for a cycle.

I dont know but it sounds like bs to me.
Stick around here for a while and you will learn more than those people could teach you...and its free.

----------


## powerlifter

sounds like BS to me

----------


## Doc.Sust

what a fvkcing joke!

----------


## itsdarock

it does sound like a joke, but think about it for a sec. the sponsors on this very site are from florida. they are 100% legit, and there gear is doc prescribed. all they would have to do is open a gym and there you go. right?

----------


## fijiman09

> it does sound like a joke, but think about it for a sec. the sponsors on this very site are from florida. they are 100% legit, and there gear is doc prescribed. all they would have to do is open a gym and there you go. right?


Good point.

----------

